# search for pets on....OVERSTOCK



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

so of course im on line  and im on overstock.com just goofing around and i look in the top left corner....it says: pet adoptions....WHAT?! i never knew they had this. some look real sweet...a couple looked sickly  i think they need to advertise this MORE.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I looked at it for my area and I recognize most of them from on Petfinder and Adoptapet and the shelters in my area because I've been shopping for a cat!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

G-PEG123 said:


> I looked at it for my area and I recognize most of them from on Petfinder and Adoptapet and the shelters in my area because I've been shopping for a cat!


 
i saw MANY i wanted   its so sad...most of them look petrified!!! i wish i could adopt more


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ha ha. I've wanted many of them too. Actually applied for a few with no positive results. I can only have one though.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i can only have two. there was one missing an eye....soooo cute. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

